

I have a chance to present thorium power to the U.N. - DennisP

MIT has an annual contest to crowdsource solutions to global warming. I've made it to finalist with an entry that advocates liquid thorium reactors, and various related technologies.<p>At this point, a winner will be chosen by popular vote. Anyone can register and vote. My entry is here you're so inclined: 
http://climatecolab.org/web/guest/plans/-/plans/contestId/5/planId/15204<p>That's under the National category. I have another proposal, in Global, which is also a finalist. It's a combination of several things that are also in the National proposal. If I win with both, I'll devote most of my National presentation to thorium. Here's the global:
http://climatecolab.org/web/guest/plans/-/plans/contestId/4/planId/15203<p>Last year I was a winner in this contest. We went to the U.N. and had a nice roundtable discussion with the Secretary General's personal advisory team on climate change. The next week we had a more formal presentation to congressional staffers. That'll happen this year too.<p>Right now I'm about 100 votes in the lead on National, but a team in India has picked up around 70 votes so far today. Under Global I have a slight lead. Voting lasts through Tuesday.
======
tehwalrus
Voted for you. Good luck!

~~~
DennisP
Thanks!

